# Dio useing MicroMachines Playsets



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Hi People,
I am very new to this Dio building but what I want to do is put several different playsets (Military) together and make a Giant fortress or Mountain (Can't decide yet) and put them on Foam.
Any suggestions as to how to go about this.
I have several playsets (Approximately 25) that I would like to make it look like one big Combat/Battle Zone.
Thanks in Advance.
Richard


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

if you want to build a mountain , styrofoam is easy to use , the blue or pink insulation type . thats what i use for hills . you have to use water based paints . enamel will disolve it . same for glueing white glue only . this will give you an idea anyways .


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

this might give you a better idea how to make a mountain this is the start of a hill or mountain if you have a good imagination l.o.l. the parts cabinets make good weights till the glue drys , you can see where i used scraps from another diorama . it has the start of a waterfall and little creek carved out at the bottom . its the long weekend in ontario . were off to a car show cruise night .. ill try find a picture of this project when its was done . when we come home monday night .


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Thank you.

The pics didn't come through but the Ideas have.
I appreciate your time in answering.
Richard


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

got the picture thing right but cant find one of the hill when it was finished i deleted a lot by mistake learn something every day l.o.l.


----------

